# Lightroom CC 2015.2 - Duplicate file import



## evankok (Oct 6, 2015)

Since updating Lightroom this morning to the latest version, I no longer have the ability to allow Lightroom to import duplicates.



This is a critically important process in my business workflow and there doesn't seem to be anyway to allow this feature anymore. 


Has anyone else struck this or found a way around it?


I'm currently trying to reinstall Lightroom CC 2015 and replace 2015.2.


----------



## Laura Shoe (Oct 6, 2015)

This was an Adobe design decision, Evan, to make import simpler for newer users. (I'm just the messenger.    If you haven't yet, you can uninstall 2015.2, using the Uninstall tool in the Adobe Lightroom folder in Applications, then install 6.0 from prodesigntools.com, and then install the 6.1.1 patch. Then sign out of and sign in again to your CC app, and ignore the update prompt.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 6, 2015)

Laura Shoe said:


> (I'm just the messenger.


 take this message back please Laura; _THAT IS DUMB; real dumb! _


----------



## Laura Shoe (Oct 6, 2015)

I have already made that point, Ian, though I didn't use that specific word! How do they fit into your workflow?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 6, 2015)

evankok said:


> Since updating Lightroom this morning to the latest version, I no longer have the ability to allow Lightroom to import duplicates.
> This is a critically important process in my business workflow and there doesn't seem to be anyway to allow this feature anymore..


If you already have an image in the catalog why would you need to import a duplicate of that file?.  You might revisit your workflow. I can think of no valid reasons that you would want two copies of the same image file.  LR offers virtual copies that provide the same functionality and don't take up disk drive storage. 

You developed your present workflow because LR initially allowed it. Not because it was a good DAM practice.  If you open your mind to other processes, I'll bet you can come up with alternate workflows that are as efficient perhaps even more so.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2015)

The other workaround is to import them into a clean catalog and then use Import from Another Catalog to pull them into the catalog.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 7, 2015)

clee01l said:


> If you already have an image in the catalog why would you need to import a duplicate of that file?.  You might revisit your workflow. I can think of no valid reasons that you would want two copies of the same image file.  LR offers virtual copies that provide the same functionality and don't take up disk drive storage.
> 
> You developed your present workflow because LR initially allowed it. Not because it was a good DAM practice.  If you open your mind to other processes, I'll bet you can come up with alternate workflows that are as efficient perhaps even more so.



You make a valid point Clee; the option has been there for as long as I can remember and there have been times I have click off but cannot remember why; maybe something to do with raw/jpg comparisons. Or was it to make a bigger mess than the mess I already had made :blush:.  
You comment does have me thinking; at the moment only raw+jpg comparison comes to mind

Laura; better hang onto that message for now


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 7, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The other workaround is to import them into a clean catalog and then use Import from Another Catalog to pull them into the catalog.


simple file rename (- or .) in windows/bridge might be easier Victoria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

Very true Ian!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 7, 2015)

A simple file rename might not fool Lightroom into thinking it's a different file. Up to CC 2015.1 you could turn off 'Don't import suspected duplicates' to overcome this problem, but that is exactly what we are talkkng about. In CC 2015.2 you cannot turn this off anymore...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

It should do. The logic supposedly hasn't changed, so to be recognised as a duplicate, it has to match on filename (as it was when imported into this catalog) + capture date + file size.


----------

